# Glimps at new Sig P238



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

New Sig P239 .380 Shot Show 2009 reveal.

Good start.

The Sig rep said that these were the prototypes and that the production models will have more rounded corners and grip options.

Trigger looks a bit sharp edged.

Needs soft plastic crosshatched grips to replace the stylish aluminum grips shown.

Shot (for) SHOW prototype I feel.

Why not just do a 9mm? is the .380 market that hot to release a new design in a short load 9mm?

IMO, 9mm is small enough for self defense through leather, denim and bone, especially with only six rounds.

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/01/15/sig-sauer-p238-380-1911/

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/2009/01/15/sig-p238-more-information/


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:smt119 There's no need for the extreme close up, the pics provided in the links are sufficient.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I relly can't wait for it


----------

